

Ask HN: How to kickstart a product idea? - helen842000

Most of the ideas I've worked on have been web sites or applications, it's a lifecycle I know well.<p>Yet I keep coming back to a product idea, an electronics device that I really want to develop. I'm unfamiliar with how to develop a proper prototype &#38; find manufacturers etc. Even just to refine the idea first with experts.<p>I have read a lot of case studies where people have used mfg.com or found suppliers on Alibaba.com<p>I was wondering if anyone had any other suggestions or experience in building an electronics device.<p>So far I've had product designs produced (not technical drawings, just aesthetics) I've made a scrappy working prototype from random parts.<p>I've also done product validation with several groups and have gathered really important feedback.<p>I'm just wondering what the next step is!<p>Thanks!
======
creativeone
Maybe Kickstarter would be the next step for you. You'll need a nice designer
and maybe even a video. But if you get traction you can go about recruiting
the necessary parts to make this a reality.

